

Person Finder: Christchurch Earthquake, February 2011 - jcsalterego
http://christchurch-2011.person-finder.appspot.com/

======
olalonde
I don't mean to belittle this app, but why do we need a person finder in the
era of e-mails and social networks?

~~~
elliottcarlson
Post Sept. 11, it was nearly impossible to get in touch with loved ones. With
the immediate cell phone towers destroyed in the attacks them selves (and
crippling the infrastructure as well as a lot of it was in tower 7); the
remaining cellular network was under extreme load from people attempting to
reach out to their family and friends. I was unable to contact my family to
let them know I was OK for up to 6 hours after the incident happened.

A site like this serves a great purpose when a large tragedy occurs - the
infrastructure for things such as internet and communications can easily be
compromised when a large scale earthquake or terrorist attack happens - or
when large numbers of people simply can not update their status to the world
if they are safe or not...

~~~
olalonde
Uh? If "the infrastructure for things such as internet and communications can
easily be compromised" why would you be able to access this particular website
more than Gmail or Facebook?

~~~
elliottcarlson
It's meant more as a service to people looking for their loved ones. For weeks
after 9/11 people were posting "lost" posters attempting to find their family
and friends in the hopes that they were still alive. Services were made that
allowed people to see if names were on the list of confirmed deceased etc. The
bottom line is that this kind of site allows people to quickly get information
in a consolidated place - the information could be coming from rescue workers,
or volunteers - and they may not have the access or the time to find someones
Facebook to post a friendly message to the family.

------
singular
I have family living in Christchurch who I am completely unable to contact, so
am grateful that there is at least another means of attempting to get some
information.

~~~
singular
just in case anyone was wondering, I eventually got in contact and everybody
was ok :) - though not via the people finder in my case. Still a great tool,
much appreciated.

------
localhost3000
I spent six months in Christchurch as an undergrad. Amazing place. Even better
people. Surrounded by the most beautiful country you'll ever see.

